# Land with a derelict house on it - any need for PP?



## chabsey (22 Jun 2012)

If you buy a site that has a derelict house on it does that mean that you don't need to apply for planning permission for a similar property on the land? 

By derelict I don't mean the ruins of something ancient, I mean a house that hasn't been lived in for maybe 10+ years.


----------



## Commercial (22 Jun 2012)

No you shouldn't have to once you are not making huge alterations from the house that was there before. You need to be rennovating the house or knocking it an building on the same spot.
Best thing to do is contact a planning consultant.


----------



## chabsey (22 Jun 2012)

Excellent, thanks.


----------



## threebedsemi (22 Jun 2012)

Not so fast. Consider the following:

1. If you need to install new effluent treatment system, planning permission is required for this even if the repair/reinstatement works to the house in themselves are exempt. 
2. Does the house come with a sufficient site area to allow you to comply with current EPA regulations with regard to effluent treatment (in the event that you have to apply for planning)?
3. What is the current planning status of the property (i.e., do the site boundaries as build correspond with any previous permission granted)?
4. Is the existing structure sound? Are you going to have to knock the house and rebuild? Better to know this at an early stage.

Deciding if a building requires planning permission for renovation or 'reuse' purposes can be tricky. This is generally a judgement call, but based your description of the state of the house, it should be up for grabs whether the existing use of the building as a dwelling house has been 'extinguished' or not.

Your first step should be to get someone competent to examine the property and prepare a condition report on the existing structure and site. They should also give you some advice on current planning policy in the area where the house is situated, and offer advice on the best way to proceed before approaching the Planning Authority.

Then, if there are any doubts with regard to the requirement to apply for planning permission, you can appoint a consultant to apply for a 'Section 5' Declaration from the Planning Authority as to whether or not they consider that any works require or do not require planning permission.

To clarify:

Demolishing a habitable house in itself is not exempted development and does require planning permission.

And if you claim that it is not habitable, then there is no house on the site and you will need to apply for permission to construct a house.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## Leo (22 Jun 2012)

Same topic recently discussed here.
Leo


----------

